# anyone tried snowboarding naked?



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

After seeing pictures of many of our board members, I REALLY don't want to associate them with nudity.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> After seeing pictures of many of our board members, I REALLY don't want to associate them with nudity.


LOL:thumbsup:

x2


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

No, i don't think that that is a good idea. It would hurt like hell if u hurt.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> No, i don't think that that is a good idea. It would hurt like hell if u hurt.


It would hurt like hell if u hurt? That's funny...you got distracted because you were thinking about a nakid chick instead of paying attention to what you were typing!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

All the time. It gets me kicked out of a lot of resorts but in the end, feeling the breeze is worth it


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

justdust said:


> It would hurt like hell if u hurt? That's funny...you got distracted because you were thinking about a nakid chick instead of paying attention to what you were typing!:laugh::laugh:


Hahaha, yeah i did fuck up pretty bad.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Hahaha, yeah i did fuck up pretty bad.


haha, yep, you can say that again, haha


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> After seeing pictures of many of our board members, I REALLY don't want to associate them with nudity.


Especially you Flick, especially you.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

words of advice dont do it. there will be blood.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> words of advice dont do it. there will be blood.


:laugh: I don't even want to know where!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks this is spam???? It's gotta be. But Katie, I would be happy to roll around in some snow with you and jump in a hot tub if you aren't spam :laugh:


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> No, i don't think that that is a good idea. It would hurt like hell if u hurt.


Just don't fall and you're golden


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

It's been done just wear gloves and boots and a balaclava and a bottle of ducth courage, just don't have a season pass for the mountain or anything like that :laugh:.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Katie word of advice if you're going to get naked and show off your pictures on the interwebz get someone that's better at air brushing you got some serious cottage cheese back, ass, and stomach going on. I threw up in my mouth, also no surprise that Burton is your favorite brand. You fail.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Katie word of advice if you're going to get naked and show off your pictures on the interwebz get someone that's better at air brushing you got some serious cottage cheese back, ass, and stomach going on. I threw up in my mouth, also no surprise that Burton is your favorite brand. You fail.




That's funny
...but I'd still give her a Pearl Necklace:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Nude snowboarding the IceCoast would lead to catastrophic failure !!!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

m60g said:


> That's funny
> ...but I'd still give her a Pearl Necklace:laugh:


Epic Fail! That girl should swallow every penny of your wallet!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Probably best to keep everything under wraps in the cold weather, just in case you're thinking you need to impress anyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

That's a weird thought dude, best advice don't ever try it, if you happen to have a bad day doing that you may heart yourself very badly. Stay away from all those stuffs. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Done it a couple times during the pond skim events. Fun for the whole familys that are watching.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*Well.....*

Ive thought about it and told myself that would Not be a good idea...... hahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Closest I've come was streaking naked. I can say after tripping and falling in the snow, I'm definitely not considering stepping it up to 'streaking' down a mountain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Never on a snowboard, but in Steamboat in the hot springs I jumped in the icy-ass river and then back into the hot springs... which was... well, let's just say I'd had a bit to drink. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

JF Pelchat rode naked with a cape in one of the wild cats videos.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is spam???? It's gotta be. But Katie, I would be happy to roll around in some snow with you and jump in a hot tub if you aren't spam :laugh:


seeing that ole' Katie with snowboard taller than her hasn't posted again.....


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Why is this thread and her profile still active? This is *clearly* spam to get people to go to her website.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

spammers should die!

but on the naked topic, who wants frostbite on their privates.....???


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

How stoned were you when you thought of this thread? jk lol.


----------

